# Hunting > Hunting >  Deer taking over Lower Hutt

## outdoorlad

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/123...ke-a-hammering

Interesting ears on it?

----------


## HNTMAD

Been a problem for years now

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## widerange

Like a sambar

----------


## Mohawk .308

So you have one deer coming into someone’s property and they make out the suburbs are over run with deer.....wankers.
Big bloody ears alright

----------


## HNTMAD

> So you have one deer coming into someones property and they make out the suburbs are over run with deer.....wankers.
> Big bloody ears alright


Eastbourne,  Taita, Stokes Valley and Wainuomata have truck loads every year....not just 1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

and the problem is?????? heck the stag with nice high wooden fence behind him just begging for a broadhead in chest..... cant keep them out of garden my arse...never heard of a fence??? so how did deer get shot in back yard without FAL revocation?????

----------


## GWH

> and the problem is?????? heck the stag with nice high wooden fence behind him just begging for a broadhead in chest..... cant keep them out of garden my arse...never heard of a fence??? so how did deer get shot in back yard without FAL revocation?????


A cop shot it,  or shot by someone tasked by the cops.

----------


## 308

The answer is, get a DeLisle Carbine

My back yard



Some of the local herd are big in the body, i hear that there was a farm of sambar that escaped and interbred but that's just a rumour

----------


## G.I_Joel

That 1080 doing a Great job huh. When people complain about 1080 killing all the deer just send them that link. Both Wainui and Eastbourne get 1080’d but numbers are out of control

----------


## Sako851

Love to see it.

----------


## Martin358

I lived in wainui for years and used to hunt the hill between wainui and eastbourne, you could get a day permit. Plenty there

----------


## caberslash

> That 1080 doing a Great job huh. When people complain about 1080 killing all the deer just send them that link. Both Wainui and Eastbourne get 1080’d but numbers are out of control


Wonder if the deer are beginning to learn to avoid 1080 or somehow start metabolising it?

The poisonous compound is supposedly naturally occurring in the flora of some parts of Western Australia.

----------


## Allgood

Just an observation............but I am picking the press will now pick up any reports of 'dangerous evil' deer in suburban areas and splash them across the media to create a ground swell of opinion in the public, which will lead to the Govt and Doc increasing their 'search and destroy' efforts. Similar to the way public opinion was manipulated against firearms.

There will be tales of 'snowflakes' fearing for their lives as wild eyed deer move into the suburbs bent on attacking humans for food......Counsellors will take special courses to help those who encounter deer to assist them to deal with PTSD........ Deer netting will be in short supply as homeowners 'deer proof' their property to keep the hordes out..... 'Stag' parties will have to be renamed cos of the stress and connotations the term will engender and instead will be referred to as 'Non Gender Specific Prenuptial celebrations.........Neighbourhood watch will now focus on deer sightings instead of suspicious behaviour so they can ring the Cervid hotline which will despatch an extermination team ( who's response time will make the Police look like they walked to any emergency callouts) .........There will be scripted reality tv shows with names like 'Suburban Survivor' and 'Naked and Afraid in NaeNae'......The Govt will introduce more draconian legislation under urgency using the slogan 'Lets Make NZ Safer' and refer to the 'Team of Five Million'........ Eugenie Sage will write a book entitled 'I Did Warn You' and give updates on television daily at midday accompanied by the Prime Minister of Hugs......The words Deer, Stag, Buck, Doe, Hind, Fawn, and Rut etc will be censored and removed from usage......Disney studios will be forced to remove the movie 'Bambi' and Bambi Books from circulation and the movie 'The Deer Hunter' will be renamed 'Three Guys Go Camping' with all scenes containing firearms and deer being censored out of it.......and so on......

You heard it first here........

----------


## planenutz

Meanwhile in the rest of the world... deer come and go from peoples back yards all the time and have done for hundreds of years. 

It's hardly newsworthy, just STUFF trying to sell their stories.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
Must get those sub sonic loads sorted for my suppressed .308. We live in the country so no problem with poking a hole in the neighbors house. Might be some successful hunts left in me yet.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Meanwhile in the rest of the world... deer come and go from peoples back yards all the time and have done for hundreds of years. 
> 
> It's hardly newsworthy, just STUFF trying to sell their stories.


It IS newsworthy, and is a growing problem.  HBRC biosecurity staff tell me the deer population are higher than the previous highest in the 50's, and the East Coast from here to Wellington have increasing populations. I've tried to tie it to the firearm law changes relating to pest control vs hunting, but most of our population don't understand the difference. If hunters can't keep the deer under control, green rain and AR10s out of helicopters will be the result. This is actually an opportunity for hunters to get together with regional authorities and come up with a plan to suit all parties. No idea who is going to do this of course, but now is the time.

----------


## caberslash

> Greetings All,
> Must get those sub sonic loads sorted for my suppressed .308. We live in the country so no problem with poking a hole in the neighbors house. Might be some successful hunts left in me yet.
> Regards Grandpamac.


Sounds like a job for .300 Blackout in a Howa Mini  :Cool:

----------


## Slug

They won't green rain in urban areas nor a heli shoot. They tried a heli & ground shoot of goats around Wellington Coasts and farm hills and bleated they where going to wipe them out for once and for all...nope, plenty of goats still around.

The tarras has/is getting a pretty much total coverage of 1080 this season, in the past it was done in sections. 

Good news is that you don't need to buy a farm to have your own private hunting spot.

----------


## outdoorlad

> It IS newsworthy, and is a growing problem.  HBRC biosecurity staff tell me the deer population are higher than the previous highest in the 50's


We are a long way off from having populations like the 50’s, that’s just scare mongering.

----------


## Steve123

> It IS newsworthy, and is a growing problem.  HBRC biosecurity staff tell me the deer population are higher than the previous highest in the 50's, and the East Coast from here to Wellington have increasing populations. I've tried to tie it to the firearm law changes relating to pest control vs hunting, but most of our population don't understand the difference. If hunters can't keep the deer under control, green rain and AR10s out of helicopters will be the result. This is actually an opportunity for hunters to get together with regional authorities and come up with a plan to suit all parties. No idea who is going to do this of course, but now is the time.


So when are we having a Forum cull weekend at your place? I've not no problem giving you a hand getting numbers down.

----------


## Growlybear

> Why would FAL be revoked?


Discharging a firearm in a built up area.

----------


## Woody

Who ya gonna call? DEER BUSTERS ! @Tahr999   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

The papers' comments section full of bleaters complaining about non native species wiping out native species....conveniently overlooking the phenomenal modifications the 2 legged variety of non natives have undertaken over the past 800 years in the name of progress. 

First world problems that would not have rated a mention 50 years ago.

Invasion of the snowflakes seems a suitable term to describe the current crop of delicates.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Seems to me these urban dwellers have a serious case of NIMBY (not in my back yard) going on. Considering how modified the urban environment is, the grounds for managing this feral menace are scant at best - more about protecting veggies and flowers than actual ecology.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> We are a long way off from having populations like the 50s, thats just scare mongering.


I believe it, here's an example. I've been involved in a Landcare research study of lizard populations, the same guys have been monitoring the same spots for the last 5 years or so. They commented that when they started 5 years ago none of the local farmers ever mentioned deer, now every farmer is talking about them. 5 years ago they never saw a deer, this last time around they said they saw at least one almost every day on the monitoring trail. Yeah the feral deer numbers are up dramatically, I wasn't around in the 50's so can't comment on that aspect, but far more deer around than there ever was in my memory going back to 1970.


Only speaking for HB region.

----------


## TLB

> I believe it, here's an example. I've been involved in a Landcare research study of lizard populations, the same guys have been monitoring the same spots for the last 5 years or so. They commented that when they started 5 years ago none of the local farmers ever mentioned deer, now every farmer is talking about them. 5 years ago they never saw a deer, this last time around they said they saw at least one almost every day on the monitoring trail. Yeah the feral deer numbers are up dramatically, I wasn't around in the 50's so can't comment on that aspect, but far more deer around than there ever was in my memory going back to 1970.
> 
> 
> Only speaking for HB region.


Not the case for all of Hawkes Bay. Some of the areas that traditionally held the highest deer numbers out towards the Ranges etc probably peaked a couple of years ago.
Farms who never used to let people hunt are now letting people in. Others have given the deer a good tickle up and some have even got the chopper in. On some of the more open blocks the deer struggle to hide and can be  controlled extremely effectively via a quick chopper flight.
Likewise some have just told hunters to shoot everything the see and it is amazing how quickly the deer population has dropped.
Deer aren't like goats.....they don't breed all that fast.

----------


## Preacher

> The papers' comments section full of bleaters complaining about non native species wiping out native species....conveniently overlooking the phenomenal modifications the 2 legged variety of non natives have undertaken over the past 800 years in the name of progress. 
> 
> First world problems that would not have rated a mention 50 years ago.
> 
> Invasion of the snowflakes seems a suitable term to describe the current crop of delicates.


How many gardens in Wellington are full of native plants?  And on top of that, how many of them own a cat or two?  The sheer hypocrisy and ignorance of some urban dwelling greenies is just beyond laughable.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Feel free to go ahead and cite the relevant legislation in it's entirety (Try §48 of the Arms Act)


I guess if they frighten or annoy a snowflake there is a likelihood of repercussions...

----------


## Moa Hunter

The obvious solution is to copy other countries where deer are a problem and introduce Wolves as natural bio control. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

1930's I believe we were a gnats cock away from introducing mountain lions until Federated Farmers or some such told the govt: fast deer, slow sheep...which one do you think the mountain lions will feats on. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Magnus

Better deer then a town full of snowflakes rainbows and unicorns.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Not the case for all of Hawkes Bay. Some of the areas that traditionally held the highest deer numbers out towards the Ranges etc probably peaked a couple of years ago.
> Farms who never used to let people hunt are now letting people in. Others have given the deer a good tickle up and some have even got the chopper in. On some of the more open blocks the deer struggle to hide and can be  controlled extremely effectively via a quick chopper flight.
> Likewise some have just told hunters to shoot everything the see and it is amazing how quickly the deer population has dropped.
> Deer aren't like goats.....they don't breed all that fast.


That's good to know, thanks for that. Great to hear logic is taking over as well, with farmers and hunters working together. Now it's time for us coastal guys to get our act together. It's a shame anyone needs to resort to helicopters (unless it's forum members doing the work of course!).

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Better deer then a town full of snowflakes rainbows and unicorns.


The deer probably make better conversation than the snowflakes et al!

All we need is hunters with Hollywood-style silencers and then it's free venison for all with enough gumption to collect it.

----------


## vulcannz

> 1930's I believe we were a gnats cock away from introducing mountain lions until Federated Farmers or some such told the govt: fast deer, slow sheep...which one do you think the mountain lions will feats on.


Years ago I read an article where they tried to establish mountain lions in the South Island. But the 2 out of the 3 that were being imported died on the way over. Was pre-1900 IIRC.

----------


## Steve123

> Better deer then a town full of snowflakes rainbows and unicorns.


That all depends on how unicorns taste!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/123...ke-a-hammering
> 
> Interesting ears on it?


That first deer has some Wapiti or Eastern Red Deer blood, (my pick is Wap in the first deer) so must have been some farm escapees around there. The second deer ( by the fence) likely has a little Eastern as well. The running spiker is a straight red. By Eastern I mean Hungarian, Yugo, Romanian type which have been imported for farming

----------

